# 8V Buddy List -



## MDVDuber (Nov 20, 2002)

This is something that I want for us 8v guys to:
-Get live help if stuck in the middle of a project ( you know you've needed it before) 
-ask questions that you are too lazy/embarrassed to post on vortex about
-B.S. about 8v's and other stuff
-Just learn more about these small hunks of metal we love 
-Have technical discussion about upgrades etc.
*Please post all requests for addition to the 8V list in this thread.*
ICQ and MSN ID's are welcome
AOL: MDVDuber
.......................................................................................................................
THE CONDENSED AOL LIST 
VORTEX===AIM====MSN===ICQ======= LOCATION 
@[email protected]: Durty Eur0.......................Ontario
ibadMKIrocco:GregHuston.....................Louisiana
1.8 Freaker:1.8Freaker:[email protected]
71super:warpspdtaco.........................Tennessee
86 gti turbo nitrus:vwgti8vlove.....California
89jettacoupe:kdawgatuw................. Washington
8vpos:nwdbbnr...........................Oregon
91gl:dxhs2005..........................................New Jersey
92mk2GTi:ruffryde009..........................Florida
a2-8v-pgh:dnigro341.........................Pennsylvania
A2SnailGolf ekwchoi.............................Canada
A2VW4life: Scotthollencamp3..............Minnesota
adub96:bigolnumba6........................OH
ATS:texasscirocco................................Texas
Batan:[email protected]
be158: Bennaee................................... Ohio
BlackTie+:NoCow:[email protected]:lilangusbull...Iowa
BlckJetta2.0: topsidesoul87...................Nevada
bluebabbit:[email protected] Brunswick
Cabby-Blitz:teamKAOS Veedub...........Wisconsin
Colraindub: JordanL55......................Massachusetts 
Coupe__88:BrianClayton85.....(On sabbatical in the Islands till 12 May 06) 
croberts8v:croberts8v......................... Alabama
DanielAdamsanAdamsUk...................York, Uk
Deniro: joeyzvdub............................Massachusetts
Deja_Vu:IntrstlarOvrdrve................No Location Given
DieselJettah:Tyte356Speedster:[email protected]
DigiFaNt:novacaineod...........................Kentucky
digitalhippieHPGuruCU:9101674:[email protected]
dUbcoupe:VdUbN1892........................Washington
eve16v:eve16v.................................Illinois
Fernflex.:[email protected]
grayfox:grayfoxomega......................California
Grego:gtigrego................................South Carolina
Gridlocked:Section8rally:[email protected]
H2o:Wheel Man VW............................California
hackaholic:[email protected] Scotia
Hennessey833:hennessey8v..................Arizona
HiJinx:CausticFox.................................Arizona
icky 1.8T:[email protected]
Jazzbass240: Horsey0011.................Rhode Island
JediKGB:JediKGB...............................NY
Jeramiah: [email protected] .....Saskatchewan
JeTTaBoy86:VDubkidd86....................Connecticut
jettaowner718:djcashk............................New York
Jimmy 8v:[email protected]
JoeBlow:MTBiker2..............................California
JrVR698:JR98GTi[email protected] Jersey
JsImber:jimber009.................................Ohio
jueve grande:crunkindopemr2................Georgia
Kameirocco:RIVENINSIDE.......................Oregon
Kervin:scirocco2you...............................Virginia 
knappy.............................................Pennsylvania
machschnelGTI......................................California
malteseJhenomphat...........................Florida
Man&Golf:[email protected]
MDVduber:mdvduber............................Maryland
Metho:METHO500.................................Virginia
mgyver74:mgyver74...........................New Jersey
mk38v:staind440...............................New Jersey
MKII420: NoComp420..........................New York
MKiirocco:MKiirocco:264-578-745............Virginia
MrJetta88: ssvess................................New York
mxman:mxmang.............................Saskatchewan
ncvwnut:ncvwnut.................................Indiana
noodle32:swo9089413......................Pennsylvania
oceanjetta:OceanJoe22....................California
OneQuikMofo:Shortyd43.....................New Jersey
oMETjet..............................................PEI
OneradMK1driver: OneradMK1driver. Pennsylvania
paddyboy75:[email protected] Carolina
PBWB:mixmasterapple"aron_appleman...........Germany 
PeterRabbit:Autocroser........................Michigan
PimpVW: PimpVW................................Florida
PSIGTIsigti2003[email protected][email protected]
racingvw92:racingvw92:[email protected]
ragnar's vw.....................................Washington
Rankin:[email protected]
redlineracing:[email protected]
rev2red:boregardxx...................Michigan
RoccinStrybs84:Syoungblood3................Illinois
rocco8v:[email protected]
Rocco_crossing: RocXing83.....................Iowa 
roccostudAdoellefeld.......................Washington
runninfrmthepopo............................Oregon
SaintVR6:YM-Saint_ra65_gts:[email protected]
Sandspyder:Sandspydr...................... Arkansas
Scirocco_Clan_Man:sciroccoclanman.....Ontario
Scrulnik:scrulnik.............................North Carolina
seans85VW:gtiveedubber......................Florida
secondgen:Synthesis720:[email protected]/Penn
Shved:[email protected]
siegrisd:n/a...............................Colorado
slumberbunny: golf8v1990....................Ontario
Speed Racer:A2Speedracer...............Oregon
stntman:rollinmk2......................washington
SuperChicken13:[email protected] 
t4t3r:taterGTI..............................West Virginia
Tatto Collectoravement27..................Penn
Temporalwar:Temporalwar...................Alabama
timironi:timironi................................Virginia
tt225qc..........................................Pennsylvania
V_dubber03:[email protected] Scotia
VdubFeind_lang692hotmail.com:93419001....Ontario
vdubbermk2:vdubbermk2..................Connecticut
Veedub4me:Jettav5................................Ohio 
VegasJetta: Ledbug87...........................Nevada
VolksRacer2:VWGolf96GL...................Washington
VolksWeasel:downforce94:[email protected]
VRSung:GTiSung24v......................New York
vwvr6punkguy:vwvr6punkguy.................Virginia
waterboy86.....................................California
WatersDeep:....................................Texas
wethvento...........................................Conn

.......................................................................................................................
That is the current list, If anyone requests that their info be removed, modified, etc. just hit me up on IM. Locations were added for reference and for cases in where people might be able to get local help if needed.

_Modified by MDVDuber at 2:42 PM 3-16-2004_

_Modified by MDVDuber at 8:35 AM 4-2-2004_

_Modified by MDVDuber at 8:41 AM 4-2-2004_

_Modified by MDVDuber at 8:10 AM 4-9-2004_

_Modified by MDVDuber at 8:12 AM 4-9-2004_

_Modified by MDVDuber at 8:13 AM 4-9-2004_

_Modified by MDVDuber at 3:57 PM 4-13-2004_

_Modified by MDVDuber at 1:12 PM 5-20-2004_

_Modified by MDVDuber at 1:51 PM 6-23-2004_

_Modified by MDVDuber at 4:14 PM 6-23-2004_

_Modified by MDVDuber at 10:52 AM 6-24-2004_

_Modified by MDVDuber at 2:09 PM 12-1-2004_

_Modified by MDVDuber at 2:20 PM 12-1-2004_

_Modified by MDVDuber at 10:17 AM 12-2-2004_

_Modified by MDVDuber at 3:32 PM 12-16-2004_

_Modified by MDVDuber at 2:00 PM 1-14-2005_

_Modified by MDVDuber at 12:54 PM 4-8-2005_


_Modified by MDVDuber at 3:25 PM 4-28-2005_


----------



## MDVDuber (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: 8V Buddy List - (MDVDuber)*

Ok, folks! Here it is. I've only copied the first page, which it looks like Brian updated today (We *ARE* going to miss you Coupe_88). If anyone sees any value in retaining the posts from the other 2 pages let me know and we can try to find a way to get them on this one.


----------



## HiJinx (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: 8V Buddy List - (MDVDuber)*

I think MSNM and ICQ contacts should be added as well.


----------



## MDVDuber (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: 8V Buddy List - (HiJinx)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VolksWeasel (Mar 9, 2004)

*Re: 8V Buddy List - (MDVDuber)*

count me in http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
aim. downforce94 
msn. [email protected]


----------



## MDVDuber (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: 8V Buddy List - (VolksWeasel)*

OK folks, if you've got MSN or ICQ names, let's have them. I'll post them in here, and we'll go from there.


----------



## WatersDeep (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: 8V Buddy List - (MDVDuber)*

I in! 
[email protected]


----------



## VRSung (Dec 12, 2003)

*Re: 8V Buddy List - (WatersDeep)*

my AIM is GTiSung24v don't mind the "24v"
from Long Island, NY


_Modified by VRSung at 10:46 PM 4-2-2004_


----------



## grayfox (May 13, 2003)

*Re: 8V Buddy List - (VRSung)*

me too
grayfoxomega <--- aim
im in california in the bay area
[email protected] <----e-mail


----------



## oceanjetta (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: 8V Buddy List - (grayfox)*

I'm for it
Vortex screenname: oceanjetta
Aim: OceanJoe22
email: [email protected]
location: California


----------



## BlackTie+ (Oct 17, 2003)

*Re: 8V Buddy List - (oceanjetta)*

MSN: [email protected]
Aim: NoCow
yahoo: lilangusbull
location: Iowa
Always willing to help a dubber in need.


----------



## VdubFeind (Dec 9, 2002)

*Re: 8V Buddy List - (BlackTie+)*

I'm always down for learning... and i usually ask alot of questions. I know a fare amount of things too
Paul
ICQ - 93419001
E-mail/MSN - p_lang692hotmail.com


----------



## MDVDuber (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: 8V Buddy List - (VdubFeind)*

Ok, I've updated what I've received so far. Check for spelling etc. errors cause I'm not a great typist.


----------



## PSIGTI (Jul 4, 2002)

*Re: 8V Buddy List - (MDVDuber)*

psigti2003: aim
[email protected]: MSN
[email protected]: Yahoo
Christopher Kennedy. Location 
Florida
1.8 golf gl.
1.8 g60 turbo (under construction) <--any body know how to rebuild a motor?


----------



## MDVDuber (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: 8V Buddy List - (PSIGTI)*

Up


----------



## tt225qc (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: 8V Buddy List - (MDVDuber)*

I would like to join this group. Just picked up a 91 8V about a month ago.
Vortex Screen Name: tt225qc
E-mail Address: [email protected]
I sent you an IM regarding your GTI parts car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eve16v (Feb 4, 2003)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
aim: eve16v (i do have both 8v & 16v)
yahoo: cdyer110


----------



## MDVDuber (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: 8V Buddy List - (eve16v)*

Only a month to update it....Doing a good job Greg......


----------



## Gridlocked (Oct 10, 2003)

*Re: 8V Buddy List - (MDVDuber)*

I don't know mutch, but I would like to hepl if I could.
Vortex: Gridlocked
AIM: Section8rally
MSN: [email protected]
Minnesota
86 8v GTI project Rally car.


----------



## Shved (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: 8V Buddy List*

sign me in... 
Vortex:Shved
msn: [email protected]
Hamilton, ON.















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DieselJettah (Mar 9, 2004)

Me too!
Vortex - DieselJettah
AIM - Tyte356Speedster
MSN - [email protected]
Fairfax, Virginia


----------



## mkiirocco (Sep 30, 2003)

good deal
Aim: Mkiirocco
Email: [email protected] (YIM)
icq: 264-578-745
From Manassas, VA


----------



## Rankin (Mar 27, 2003)

*Re: (mkiirocco)*

[email protected] 
I'm in Alberta


----------



## Deja_Vu (Apr 18, 2004)

*Re: 8V Buddy List - (MDVDuber)*

Dont know if I can help anyone but I'm on AIM at IntrstlarOvrdrve http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bldgengineer (Mar 17, 2002)

*Re: 8V Buddy List - (Deja_Vu)*

I'm always more than willing to help out if I can. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Email: [email protected]
Location: Gambrills, MD


----------



## wethvento (Jun 3, 2002)

im into 8vs and im not up there...wethvento, and im from CT, havent seen a lot of heads on the list from ct


----------



## JediKGB (May 21, 2002)

*Re: (wethvento)*

JediKGB <- AIM
[email protected]
Mid-Hudson Valley NY (near Poughkeepsie).
I got almost unlimited access to a lift if anybody in the area needs one for a day or whatnot.


----------



## 1badMKIrocco (Jan 18, 2002)

*Re: 8V Buddy List - (MDVDuber)*

My AIM is GregHuston 
I used to do alot of Motor teardowns when I worked for BSI Racing.


----------



## oMETjet (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: 8V Buddy List - (1badMKIrocco)*









[email protected]
'89 jetta flair coupe 8v RV http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
also i have a question about the RV block that some of you guys might be able to answer. in the spring i'm goin digi1 turbo, and i'm wondering how much boost a stock rebuilt RV block can handle with stacked head gaskets?


_Modified by oMETjet at 9:02 PM 9-23-2004_


----------



## Kameirocco (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: 8V Buddy List - (oMETjet)*

i'm down
RIVENINSIDE on AIM
and i'm in portland oregon and salem oregon ( i work in portland and live in salem so i can be both places







)


----------



## Tattoo Collector (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: 8V Buddy List - (MDVDuber)*

Count me in with my 90 Jetta Coupe ABA/1.8 swap.
Name: Nathan 
Vortex Name: Tattoo Collector
AIM Name: Pavement27
Location: Northeastern, PA (Near Wilkes/Barre & Poconos)
I've encountered every problem possible when doing an ABA swap, so I can probably answer quite a few questions.


----------



## digitalhippie (Apr 21, 2004)

*Re: 8V Buddy List - (Tattoo Collector)*

Count me in
Name: Tom
Location: Stamford, CT & Northern NY
Aim: PHPGuruCU
ICQ: 9101674
yahoo: [email protected]
msn: [email protected]


----------



## Fernflex. (Jan 7, 2004)

*Re: 8V Buddy List - (MDVDuber)*

1986 Jetta Coupe 1.8L 8v from San Juan Puerto Rico
My msn messenger [email protected]
My Audi/Vw Club http://www.audivwclubpr.com


----------



## jimmy 8v (Jun 8, 2004)

*Re: 8V Buddy List - (Fernflex.)*

email : [email protected]
msn : [email protected]
screen name : jimmy 8v
location : surrey, england.


----------



## icky1.8T (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: 8V Buddy List - (jimmy 8v)*

Count me in too....not a mechanic but am a service writer and also have a lot of good connections on parts and people to talk to. 
[email protected] 
this list is a great idea http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## V_dubber03 (Mar 12, 2004)

*Re: 8V Buddy List - (MDVDuber)*

Here is mine e-mail I know some but still learning so I need a v dub teacher lol so if you people could add me that be awesome..Wanna do some mods and not very skilled in some areas(wanna get fix up for when I turn 16)
PLEASE ADD ME HAVE 2DOOR 8V AND DOIN A COMPLETE REBUILD OF IT FROM BOTTOM TO TOP 
Vortex name:V_dubber03
E-mail address:[email protected]


----------



## rocco8v (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: 8V Buddy List - (V_dubber03)*

I don't have AIM because AOL is a bandwidth hog, but IM me here, or email me at [email protected] if you need help. I will always be around the computer, unless a project is under way. If you really need some help quick, feel free to call (717)-776-4042, ask for kaputsport, and if I am availible, I will help as much as I can.


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: 8V Buddy List - (rocco8v)*

AIM: mixmasterapple (not workin right now though)
MSN: aron_appleman
yahoo: aron_appleman
Location: Hanau, Germany (next to Frankfurt)


----------



## 91gl (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: 8V Buddy List - (MDVDuber)*

count me in, great idea guys!
Vortex: 91gl
AIM: dxhs2005
Location: New Jersey


----------



## 86 gti turbo nitrus (Jul 30, 2004)

count me in also have a 1.8 8v turbo nitrous built it my self so have a little knowledge...


----------



## adub96 (Nov 12, 2003)

i'l play, name is bigolnumba6 or enjoispeed on aol and I live in columbus ohio


----------



## SuperChicken13 (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: (adub96)*

Count me in. I've done a few 8v engine pulls, mk2 swaps, and corrado swaps. Also experience working on G60 ignition, PG / PF engine rebuilds...
Not much help with CIS tuning though, I stay away from that mechanical stuff...I prefer injectors with wires








Ian Wills
MSN: [email protected]
Chilliwack, BC.


----------



## MDVDuber (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: 8V Buddy List - (MDVDuber)*

Nothing like a fast turn-around........


----------



## mgyver74 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: 8V Buddy List - (MDVDuber)*

Vortex: Mgyver74
AIM = Mcgyver74


----------



## machschnelGTI (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: 8V Buddy List - (mgyver74)*

Put me on the list...I'm in So Cal.


----------



## Speed Racer. (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: 8V Buddy List - (machschnelGTI)*

I'm game.
AIM: A2Speedracer
I am in Oregon.


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: 8V Buddy List - (Speed Racer.)*

Add me in there:
Jeremy- Western Massachusetts/ Western PA
Northampton/ Blairsville (respectively)
AIM: Synthesis720 ( I am on all the time, mostly late at night/morning)
AOL: [email protected]
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 8V










_Modified by secondgen at 12:51 AM 12-3-2004_


----------



## 1.8Freaker (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: 8V Buddy List - (secondgen)*

James McMurtrie - 1.8Freaker [email protected]


----------



## hennessey833 (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: 8V Buddy List - (1.8Freaker)*

I live in chandler AZ now, if you feel like changing it.........


----------



## ragnar's vw (Oct 3, 2004)

*Re: 8V Buddy List - (MDVDuber)*

add me in there too. i live in washington state. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Speed Racer. (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: 8V Buddy List - (ragnar's vw)*

Bump.


----------



## 86 gti turbo nitrus (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: 8V Buddy List - (Speed Racer.)*

doing a full build on my 86 gti







aim:vwgti8vlove


----------



## Man&Golf (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: 8V Buddy List - (MDVDuber)*

[email protected]


----------



## racingvw92 (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: 8V Buddy List - (Man&Golf)*

AIM: racingvw92
email: [email protected]
Mostly a digiII and Mk2 guy.


----------



## paddyboy75 (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: 8V Buddy List - (MDVDuber)*

paddyboy75 email: [email protected]
North Carolina....


----------



## MDVDuber (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: 8V Buddy List - (paddyboy75)*

Ok, updated as of 16 Dec. As always, check my spelling, typing etc. because I'm a hack http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 86 gti turbo nitrus (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: 8V Buddy List - (MDVDuber)*

count me in in california, aim-vwgti8vlove http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JediKGB (May 21, 2002)

*Re: 8V Buddy List - (86 gti turbo nitrus)*

Hey if you want you can narrow down my location a little....Hudson Valley NY is a better.....


----------



## hackaholic (Dec 21, 2004)

add an 8-valver from the REAL EAST!!! my e-mail is [email protected] i`m in Nova Scotia


----------



## JrVR698 (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: 8V Buddy List - (racingvw92)*

I'm going to need a lot of help if anyone wants to IM or E-mail me, just got an 83 Rabbit Gti, trying to go turbo, someone please help.
Vortex: JrVR698
AIM: JR98GTi
E-mail: [email protected]
Location: New Jersey


----------



## MDVDuber (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: 8V Buddy List - (JrVR698)*

Updated 14 Jan 05.
86 GTi nitrus , I already had you on here http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MDVDuber (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: 8V Buddy List - (MDVDuber)*

Bump


----------



## t4t3r (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: 8V Buddy List - (MDVDuber)*

add me please
t4t3r
email: [email protected]
aim: taterGTI
location: West Virginia


----------



## waterboy86 (Jul 31, 2004)

i dont know if i can help but willing to learn athing or two!!
vortex:waterboy86
location:Los Angeles


----------



## jettaowner718 (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: (waterboy86)*

add me
Anthony
aim:djcashk
new york http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## timironi (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: (jettaowner718)*

aim:timironi
Rocky Mount, VA


----------



## rev2red (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: (timironi)*

e-mail: [email protected]
AIM: boregardxx
MI,


----------



## 8vpos (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: (rev2red)*

alright count me in if were still updating in here
aim: nwdbbnr
e-mail: [email protected]
live neer Portland, OR

8vs were my god given talent


----------



## MDVDuber (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: 8V Buddy List - (MDVDuber)*

Updated - Check my typing.....


----------



## MDVDuber (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: 8V Buddy List - (MDVDuber)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bluebabbit (Mar 16, 2005)

I hear ya hackaholic,

im a real east sider too! 
vortex screen name: bluebabbit
msn: [email protected]
e-mail:[email protected]
Location: New Brunswick, Canada
Peace


----------



## SaintVR6 (Jan 6, 2001)

*Re: (bluebabbit)*

I'm game but I ONLY use Yahoo Messenger
YM: Saint_ra65_gts << went through a toyota celica phrase when I made the screen name and stuck to it since.








Email: [email protected]
PNW(pacific northwest)
1.8L digi2


_Modified by SaintVR6 at 8:44 PM 4-20-2005_


----------



## knappy (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: 8V Buddy List - (MDVDuber)*

count me in http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MDVDuber (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: 8V Buddy List - (knappy)*

Updated http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MDVDuber (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: 8V Buddy List - (MDVDuber)*

bump


----------



## Residentevol (Sep 19, 2000)

*Re: 8V Buddy List - (icky1.8T)*

email: [email protected]
AIM: [email protected]


----------



## 86blackgti (May 18, 2005)

*Re: 8V Buddy List - (Residentevol)*

email : [email protected] 
aim : missionsix43


----------



## mike86xj (Sep 26, 2003)

*Re: 8V Buddy List - (86blackgti)*

count me in
msn mike86xjhotmail.com
yahoo [email protected]
icq 209508578
where? the great white north (Winnipeg Manitoba Canada)
I'm online lots usually set to away though


----------



## mk2_1.8t (Jul 12, 2004)

iam in!
[email protected]


----------



## mgyver74 (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: (mk2_1.8t)*

What da heck








vortex screen name: mgyver74
msn: none
aim: mcgyver74
e-mail: [email protected]
Location: Saddle Brook, NJ


----------



## 86vwgti8v (Aug 2, 2004)

dont know a whole lot but more than willing to help gonna need help also if anyone is in my hood swapping my aba in 
doesnt seem to be many 8v's in my area 
vortex: 86vwgti8v
aim: kulprit666
email: [email protected]
location:rock hill sc 
sam kulp


----------



## MDVDuber (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: (86vwgti8v)*

Back in town bump - update to come


----------



## andycirullo (Sep 15, 2004)

[email protected]
Andrew


----------



## PepeLuche (Jun 10, 2005)

*Re: (andycirullo)*

count me in!
Vortex PepeLuche
Email [email protected]
Location Springfield, Missouri
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Aetsh (Oct 23, 2004)

*Re: (PepeLuche)*

In!
Aim:SheepVW
Kent , Ohio


----------



## 88jetta41 (Jun 12, 2004)

*Re: 8V Buddy List - (icky1.8T)*

email: [email protected]
MSN: [email protected]
AIM: 88Jetta41
Location: Salem/Monmouth/Corvallis, OR


----------



## GTIateURlilSS (May 7, 2005)

add me too:
e-mail: [email protected]
aim: stangateurlilz06
if anyone ever needs a hand hit me up
in so cal


----------



## squzzie (Aug 16, 2005)

*Re: 8V Buddy List - (MDVDuber)*

AIM Name: Squzz1e


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: 8V Buddy List - (squzzie)*

AIM tmechanic
Yahoo tmechanic


----------



## mk3 jetta96 (May 31, 2005)

*Re: 8V Buddy List - (tmechanic)*

AIM name eurotuned96


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: 8V Buddy List - (MDVDuber)*

Yet another one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Custom 8v turbo with standalone done myself
Add me in


----------



## Kameirocco (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: 8V Buddy List - (GTijoejoe)*

question... how come you also dont edit the list for states than names?


----------



## topduko19 (Sep 29, 2003)

*Re: 8V Buddy List - (Kameirocco)*

here's mine:
[email protected] LI, New York


----------



## rattycaddy (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: 8V Buddy List - (topduko19)*

you can put me in for hawaii
[email protected]


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: 8V Buddy List - (thr33se7en)*

Put me down for VA. I have many 8v's and have done some wierd set ups especially A1


----------



## 98golfGTI (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: 8V Buddy List - (eurotrashrabbit)*

love to learn im in
AIM- eurotuned98


----------



## gabemcc (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: 8V Buddy List - (MDVDuber)*

gmacdaddy04


----------



## 1985golfgti (Nov 16, 2004)

count me in
[email protected]
location :shartlesville,pa
aim: mk2vlkswgn


----------



## Sir Biggz (Aug 12, 2003)

*Re: (1985golfgti)*

AOL: John Ushock
E mail: [email protected]
LOcation: New Jersey


----------



## MrHayhurst (Nov 9, 2004)

*Re: 8V Buddy List - (MDVDuber)*

Another 1.8L 8v Owner (RD)!!!!!
1987 Golf GT
Aim: Hayheezy9
Email: [email protected]
Location: Port Deposit, MD
Business: ATA Black Belt Academy


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: 8V Buddy List - (MDVDuber)*

ooopseyesharted.......oopseyesharted(yahoo id)


----------



## mgordon (Jun 25, 2004)

*Re: 8V Buddy List - (oopseyesharted)*

vortex:mbgordon
aim: mbrgordon
msn: [email protected]
Location: Niagara, ontario canuck


----------



## zsimp (Dec 1, 2005)

AIM: zsimp07
MSN: [email protected]
email: [email protected]
I'm from Oshkosh, WI


----------



## 85gtiTURBO (Jul 23, 2005)

Aim: wecankillit
Email: [email protected]
Car: 85 GTI 1.8l 8v
Location: Poughkeepsie, NY


----------



## JettaGTI_UK (Aug 20, 2005)

*Re: (85gtiTURBO)*

Aim: bluejettaturbo
Email: [email protected]

Grove City PA


----------



## 89VWdieselGolf (Feb 22, 2004)

*Re: (JettaGTI_UK)*

[email protected] <-------Ontario http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
PG 4 Owned http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by 89VWdieselGolf at 2:21 PM 4-25-2006_


----------



## 95mk318 (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: 8V Buddy List - (MDVDuber)*

I'm in!
xfire = drek2
msn = [email protected]
location = GTA, Ontario


----------



## OTIS311 (May 25, 2004)

*Re: 8V Buddy List - (95mk318)*

im game








aim = UndividedLife
email = [email protected]
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwpoorboy (Jul 11, 2005)

*Re: 8V Buddy List - (MDVDuber)*

count me in please. hopefully i'll be of some assistance as i will soon have my first rebuild under my belt.
my info is in my profile


_Modified by vwpoorboy at 10:48 AM 7-7-2006_


----------



## EuroKid83 (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: 8V Buddy List - (vwpoorboy)*

I want in!
EuroKid83 <AIM
Washington State
[email protected]


----------



## A person (Dec 20, 2004)

*Re: 8V Buddy List - (MDVDuber)*

Howdy.
I would like to be added to this list so i can ask questions when i get around to starting my first project car at the end of this month. 
I know next to nothing... 
I hope to learn much from you all here.
Msn/e-mail: [email protected]
Thanks for starting this list up.

Forgot to add, Saint Catharines, Ontario as of the end of this month.


_Modified by A person at 3:50 PM 7-9-2006_


----------



## Socialoutcast (Jul 2, 2003)

*Re: (959Lover)*

I'm in 
AIM --> RabbitBtrThnYrs
email --> [email protected]
location --> PNW Beaverton, Oregon


----------



## Subby (May 13, 2003)

*Re: (Socialoutcast)*

Count me in. My two Rabbits can use all the help they are offered.
Mathew(aka. Subby) [email protected] Ottawa,Ontario Canada
Cheers


----------



## g3mccotter (Mar 13, 2006)

count me in as well
aim: asicksnowboarder
msn/email: [email protected]
im in denver and also vail colorado


----------



## wall692wbb (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: 8V Buddy List - (MDVDuber)*

i am in wall692wbb 
88 golf gt 8v
aim=wall692wbb


----------



## vdub al-the way (Jun 9, 2006)

msn: [email protected]
devin
Calgary, Alberta


----------



## teejay (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: 8V Buddy List - (icky1.8T)*

aim- raeywenkcalbtej
edit: location------kentucky


----------



## tjakko (May 17, 2006)

*Re: 8V Buddy List - (wall692wbb)*

AIM: T Jock the Hawk


----------



## JimLill (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: 8V Buddy List - (icky1.8T)*

AIM = rjimlill


----------



## Marshall559 (Jun 18, 2005)

*Re: 8V Buddy List - (JimLill)*

just swapped out a diesel for a cheap 8v. not quite done but almost. my email is [email protected] my msn is the same


----------



## 92GolfGTI (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: 8V Buddy List - (MDVDuber)*

im in AOL Goose VFII msn [email protected]


----------



## vw_8vateurvtec (Aug 29, 2006)

i'm in aim: f150ateurlilss or stangateurlilz06
msn: [email protected]
yahoo: [email protected]


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (vw_8vateurvtec)*

back from archives?
update me please.
Secondgen
AIM: Secondgenvw
email: [email protected]
email me for my cell # if you really need help, ill do what i can. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fknlo (Jun 30, 2004)

i may need some help with the cabby sometime:
google talk: lowriderjohn
email: [email protected]
xfire: fknlo
tia


----------



## SlimMJS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (fknlo)*

Mk2 GTI 8v Digi2 w/ ABA 2.0L
email: [email protected]
AIM: matthewslimmer
MSN: [email protected]
GTalk: [email protected]
Yahoo: [email protected]
Location: Minneapolis, MN


----------



## Gans (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: (SlimMJS)*

feel free to throw me on there.
mk2 Jetta 8v Digi2
email: [email protected]
AIM: thatsong18
location: Chicago, IL


----------



## danielsGTI (Mar 20, 2006)

hey guys...ive always have been a vr man but im thinking about building a 8v...my first engine build. my AIM is drinktillurblind do any of you guys have any tips. i live on long island and i would be very grateful if one of you had the time to walk me threw my first engine build.


----------



## girdwood (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: (89VWdieselGolf)*

Name: Mathew Burke
Location: Washington state (opposite side of the Puget Sound of Seattle)
AIM: BimmerBalla14
Email: [email protected]
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


_Modified by rollercoasterracer at 10:19 PM 12-1-2006_


----------



## Rallyfreak202 (Feb 16, 2006)

I'm game.
Name: Nick Bragg
Location: Abingdon Virginia
Aim: Underoath777fan
msn:[email protected]
Email: [email protected]


----------



## woodrowstar (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: (Rallyfreak202)*

Name: wilson
Location: waldorf MD
Aim: ratswordoow
msn:[email protected]
Email: [email protected]


----------



## The Green Bastard (May 21, 2005)

Sign me up
92 jetta 8v digi 2 Bone stock.
Msn/E-mail: [email protected]
Location: Mississauga Ontario.


----------



## Fluxwagen (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 8V Buddy List - (MDVDuber)*

sign me up!!
AIM: KaeoFLUX
Massachusetts - Cape Cod
Email: [email protected]


----------



## moder13 (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: 8V Buddy List - (Fluxwagen)*

im down:
email:
[email protected]
aim:
crazeygerman
New Hampshire


----------



## wylie55 (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: 8V Buddy List - (MDVDuber)*

msn:[email protected] i have spark and fuel to the rail but my digifant jetta won`t fire:banghead:


----------



## meirp4 (Sep 24, 2006)

i am in i don't know any thing about scirocco but i have wanted one for 7 years and now i will be getting one this week end its a 79 mk1 scirocco
AIM:meirp4
yahoo:davidmeir_19143
email that i look at is [email protected]mail.com


----------



## 88Golf8v (Apr 23, 2008)

im in always lookin for help i got tools garage lift pretty well suited for almost anything im in rhode island
[email protected]


----------



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: 8V Buddy List - (MDVDuber)*

Count me in for South Africa
vortex : fourie_marius
email : [email protected]
skype : maribiscuit007
Location : East London, South Africa


----------



## vee_dubb_ya (Dec 1, 2006)

You can add me...
email: vee_dubb_ya at hotmail dot com
msn: same as above
vortex screen name: same as above
location: Newmarket, Ontario, Canada


----------



## 85spraybomb (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: (vee_dubb_ya)*

count me in
vortex:85spraybomb
AIM:vwdubnut85
email:spraybomb85 at gmail dot com


----------



## Justin517 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: (85spraybomb)*

Sure.
Vortex: Justin517
AIM: JWR517
Where: South central -North Branford- (Family/Friends), South Eastern -Mystic- (Live), and North Central -Windsor- (Work) CT.


----------



## HAPPYnotEMO (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: 8V Buddy List - (MDVDuber)*

HAPPYnotEMO-------- 82 Caddy 8v 9A


----------



## thesumof41is5 (Aug 6, 2009)

*Re: 8V Buddy List - (HAPPYnotEMO)*

glad to try to help.
Buffalo, NY
AIM: thesumof41is5
Local club: http://dubsinthebuff.com


----------



## RedJet90 (Aug 24, 2009)

Always up to learn , and put in whatever I know.
Name: Spencer
Vortex Name: RedJet90
MSN: [email protected]
Car: 1990 Jetta 8v


----------



## Godspeed F40 (Mar 14, 2009)

Willing to help and learn new things
Name: Nick
Vortex name: Godspeed F40
Car: 1985 GTI


----------



## Yazure (Oct 10, 2010)

Interesting. although it looks like the list hasnt been updated, ill just give it a go.

Name: Adrian
Vname: Yazure
Car: Caribe GT 1.8, aka mexican rabbit
Monterrey, Nuevo Leon, Mexico.
Aim: gonzisteel
msn: gonzisteel[email protected]


----------



## g3mccotter (Mar 13, 2006)

totally. 

88 1.8 8v cabby
with some goodies
aim: asicksnowboarder

denver co

james


----------



## unknowable (Apr 10, 2011)

95 2.0 8v Jetta
skype :: jesse.merriman
email :: [email protected]
location :: Atlanta, Georgia


----------

